# Finally getting a conveyor dryer



## teezecrost (May 9, 2007)

Hello, everyone. I've been making due with a flash cure unit forever, and I'm now doing more than enough work to warrant the purchase of a conveyor dryer. Now I have to decide which one!

I'm considering the d-100 from vastex, but I'm worried I may be under-buying. My space IS limited but I don't want to make a purchase I regret.

Any advice? Is 18" plenty in most cases, or should I just bite the bullet and go with the 26", or higher?

Thanks for any advice!


----------



## TLK (Jan 15, 2013)

If the funds are there go for the biggest you can afford and fit in your space I reckon...


----------



## W.E. Productions (Feb 2, 2010)

teezecrost said:


> Hello, everyone. I've been making due with a flash cure unit forever, and I'm now doing more than enough work to warrant the purchase of a conveyor dryer. Now I have to decide which one!
> 
> I'm considering the d-100 from vastex, but I'm worried I may be under-buying. My space IS limited but I don't want to make a purchase I regret.
> 
> ...


If i'm not mistaken the D 1000 is upgradeable so it can grow with your business

Sent from my LG-E612g using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

The d100 IMO is too small. Not sure the price difference between the d1000 and the db30 but if its close get the DB30. It is expandable both with a second heater and belt extensions. I've seen places advertising show special prices around $1800 for the DB30. I also recommend the 240v option.


----------



## teezecrost (May 9, 2007)

sben763 said:


> The d100 IMO is too small. Not sure the price difference between the d1000 and the db30 but if its close get the DB30. It is expandable both with a second heater and belt extensions. I've seen places advertising show special prices around $1800 for the DB30. I also recommend the 240v option.


Would this be the one you're talking about?

Infrared Conveyor Dryers - Dri-Box - Compact, Mid Level


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

That is the one.


----------



## jimcr (Feb 3, 2009)

The D1000 is bigger than the D100 by 4 inches in width I do beleave but from what Sean is saying price is very close to The DB30, it is a better option if you have the room. I am hurting for space and have a D100 , gets the job done but if I was doing water base it would be much too slow , that being said they advertise 70 per hour on the D100, If I had the room and sales I would definitely go bigger.


----------



## reximages (Apr 3, 2010)

I wonder if getting a DB-30 would be a serious mistake for me. I have a three phase ancient Phoenix that is twelve feet long and uses a 24 inch belt. All I do is print plastisol on tshirts and hoodies.

I could use the room that the DB-30 would allow for me. I would like to buy a brand new conveyor dryer.

That DB-30 looks pretty good to me.

I would not get an 18 inch belt dryer. How could you feed a 2x or 3x hoody through an 18 inch ? ... could be a challenge.


----------



## jimcr (Feb 3, 2009)

reximages said:


> I wonder if getting a DB-30 would be a serious mistake for me. I have a three phase ancient Phoenix that is twelve feet long and uses a 24 inch belt. All I do is print plastisol on tshirts and hoodies.
> 
> I could use the room that the DB-30 would allow for me. I would like to buy a brand new conveyor dryer.
> 
> ...


D100 = 18 wide 
D1000= 26 wide
DB30 =30 wide

As far as hoodies you learn to fold them and it does fine , if you do a lot of them go with the DB30 its expandable by adding heat chambers. 
If your starting out and are on a budget and can't get into a DB30 go with what you can afford, but don't get a d100 just because its cheaper than a d1000 . I have restriction on power and space . They are all available in 240 the d100/d1000 can do 120 volts. Just do your homework.


----------



## teezecrost (May 9, 2007)

jimcr said:


> D100 = 18 wide
> D1000= 26 wide
> DB30 =30 wide
> 
> ...


Thanks, Jim! I'm nowhere near an electrician (but my friend IS one, so can rewire if necessary); If I go down to 120 volts, am I sacrificing speed?


----------



## reximages (Apr 3, 2010)

I used to be a flash dryer only screen printer. I made lots of money doing that. I was shopping for a used conveyor dryer because I thought I could not afford a new one unless I arranged financing. I should have bought a new because I have fixed my used one so many times. I had an electrician hook me up and he only charged me a hundred bucks. Making the move into a conveyor dryer is a smart move. If you have had some experience screen printing, I would suggest trying to go bigger than an 18 inch belt dryer.


----------



## jimcr (Feb 3, 2009)

teezecrost said:


> Thanks, Jim! I'm nowhere near an electrician (but my friend IS one, so can rewire if necessary); If I go down to 120 volts, am I sacrificing speed?


As far as I know the belt speed will stay the same , only difference would be the efficiency of the unit , Most likely the same though, I have had 0 problems with mine ,and I started printing back in August. Hated to watch paint dry, so in February I bought a dryer, what a difference . 
We added screen printing to our existing embroidery Biz. I didn't expect to make money right away but have done ok . Once fishing season is here (softwater) that is what I want to spend my tike doing not watching paint dry.
Price difference on the 2 D100 and D1000 wasnt' that much . I did not shop for the DB30 but I am sure its a good buy too.


----------



## InGearsports (Mar 2, 2014)

go no smaller than 24"x8' u'll have more dryer to start but will have enough to grow into.. Always buy bigger than you need now. You always have room to grow...


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

On the D-100(1600w) and D-1000(2050w)on the 120v and 240v the heaters are the same wattage but on the DB30 120v is 2000w and the 240v is 2600w. IMO a 240 volt is a better option because 120v the hot leg is on 1 wire on a 240v it is spread over 2 hot wires. thus putting less strain on the wire and the breaker. The 1600w panel can be run on any standard wall outlet The 2000W 120v panels have to be on a single circuit outlet wired with 20 amp breaker and 12ga wire. due to copper cost most home in the past 10 years have 14ga on the wall outlet because the are only 15 amp UL rated. before that most would wire outlets with 12ga wire. BTW I have been a electrician 20+ years. I bought a 2200w flash from a guy and he had changed the 20 amp cord end with a 15 amp so it would fit a standard wall outlet. The plug end was melted and so was the outlet. I told him the flash wasn't bad but he insisted it was. Gave him $50 for the unit its been in my shop 5 years now 

The 240V Vastex is a better dryer then the little buddy or similar 8' Dryers. The length is as important then the width I personally don't think I could use less the 30" but I know its possible but your wanting to speed up printing not folding shirt to get them in the dryer. I do realize that if space or funds are a issue you have to use what you can get


----------



## Printavo (Oct 7, 2007)

Definitely go for the largest, most long lasting, best reviews dryer you can get. It'll pay off in the long-term. We had a little buddy that worked great but i'm assuming you will outgrow it.


----------



## theoreh (Aug 2, 2013)

Where is this advertised for that price ?


----------



## mmoguls (Mar 9, 2009)

I just bought a used scamp dryer yesterday in long beach off craigslist for under 500 dollars. I then went to the ranar factory before I went home and picked up the parts I needed to make it 100%. There was another just like it on C/l 30 minutes away for 1100, which was still a good deal. 

It took a full day to make it happen, but I did get to stop at the Getty and see the Jackson Pollack mural just unveiled before leaving for home (and dinner at Harris as a reward for my efforts). After working it over today, it is ready for production and performs as new. Props to David Walker at raynar for the help!

If you buy used you will never lose money on quality entry level goods. it will perform as needed until you grow out of it. I bought this unit as so far this month, I have done 1140 shirts with a flash, which is ridiculous! I know from our business history that it will pay for itself in approx. 1.5 weeks.

These other contributors seem quite eager to spend your money, understandable as enthusiasm is contagious. I'm not trying to make them wrong, only to offer another (more frugal) point of view. 

Only you know what you make now, and how this will contribute to your business. Do the math, and make it make sense for you. it took me 2 months to find deals that worked, it's an effort greater than buying new. Also remember that 220v will make up a big difference in hourly production with the greater heat.

hope this helps you,

dANNY8bALL


----------

